# برنامج محاكاة واي ماكسsumilation wimax



## سلطان الكون (21 ديسمبر 2010)

انا عندي مشروع تخرج جامعي واي ماكس واحتاج لبرنامج محاكاة فهل احد يستطيع ان يحضرها لي وله جزيل الشكر العرفان


----------



## ahmeddiab82 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سلطان الكون (22 ديسمبر 2010)

على ايش مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور الله يرحم والديك


----------



## sherif aboelkassem (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## omarjo (27 ديسمبر 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu alot


----------



## ddro (31 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks thanka


----------



## سلطان الكون (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههه والله انكم مبرمجين بدون ماتشوفين الموضوع


----------

